
Show HN: Stormio Pre-announcement - matehat
http://storm.io/
======
hehejubee
cool transition effects. However a) I think my definition of "scroll up" is
the opposite of yours and b) my eyes glazed over reading empty babble and I
have no idea what the product is. Something about the cloud?

------
nostromo
"Wecome to Zombocom! This is Zombocom! At Zombocom, anything is possible!"

------
lastkarrde
What does the product? service? do exactly?

